# New to site



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice site I fish Lake Wateree here at the house most of the time.Stripers and big blues are the target fish for me.

I have a friend moving to North Myrtle so I will be do more salt water soon.

Biggest striper came from just north of Boston in 05.Will post pics of it and some Big 50+ even one 78 lb blue from our little Lake here in central SC.

Any hoot,Glad I foumd you guys

Bill Team Flopeye 
Great Falls SC


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to P&S!

A *78 LB BLUE*??? Holy Moly! Do you have a photo of that one?

According to the world records list, the world record bluefish is 31 LB 12 OZ caught in NC...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

squalus said:


> Welcome to P&S!
> 
> A *78 LB BLUE*??? Holy Moly! Do you have a photo of that one?
> 
> According to the world records list, the world record bluefish is 31 LB 12 OZ caught in NC...


Easy there buddy  To us salt water freaks we think blue means bluefish but our new member is talking about Blue catfish!

Could you imagine the fight a 78# bluefish would deliver


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Nice pic.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Easy there buddy  To us salt water freaks we think blue means bluefish but our new member is talking about Blue catfish!
> 
> Could you imagine the fight a 78# bluefish would deliver


LOL!!! I was drooling with the thought of the fight that one could put up! My mistake, sorry for jumping to a wrong conclusion...

Picturing a 78 LB Bluefish in the surf really had my blood flowing.

Was getting pretty excited there for a minute!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

welcome to the board


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome! Tons of great info here.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

good luck!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family. nice fish.


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Just got toon back from mods,and had a great night on Wateree


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Another nice fish


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Just setting around waiting on the biguns~!


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Getting set up.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

gotta love them Carolina Cats. We have caught some big ones on Santee, near the state park.


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

We are still getting some big Blues.

Lake Wateree record Blue catfish 78.3 lbs Bill
2007 Lake Wateree Carolina Catman Champions
2008
426.9Lbs of Blues >Big Fish 52Lbs MIKE
92Lbs of Channels>Big Fish 31Lbs Mike
67Lbs of White Cats>Big Fish 7.2Lbs Bill
48Lbs of Stripers>Big fish 14Lbs B


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

121LBS of blues this evening.Nothing big a 26lber, 34Lber,25,lber 15lber and a 21lber and 3 small channel tonight about 6 lbs total

All caught from 6pm to 9pm.

Same hole,same bait.windy and cold as 17 WCF.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

them some nice blues my man.


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

I used to live in Myrtle and we used to kill the catfish on the waterway.. pics look like u had a nice day..


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

clinder said:


> them some nice blues my man.


Thanks I used to live on tybee cool place,Sav beach and racket club is where I stayed back in 84


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Mullet Madness said:


> I used to live in Myrtle and we used to kill the catfish on the waterway.. pics look like u had a nice day..


Thanks ,If any one wouild like to go out on Wateree I have the best rates,and We catch the biggest fish on Wateree,Biggest Blue is 78.3Lbs and 31Lb channel so far since May of last year we have over 4 tons of fish landed and 99% released alive


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

I have some great pics from today but cant find my cable for camara.Willl post asap

TOMORROW LOOKS LIKE A GREAT DAY TO BE ON THE LAKE HOPE FOR MORE GOOD REPORTS IN AM.


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

pent all day little fishing and mostly getting bait for tomorrow trip.

We have Brad Edwards of the old Redskins coming down to fish with us tomorrow.Applause Applause

Hopefully we can put him and his bud on some nice fish.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Easy there buddy  To us salt water freaks we think blue means bluefish but our new member is talking about Blue catfish!
> 
> Could you imagine the fight a 78# bluefish would deliver


If there were such a thing as a 78-pound bluefish I would _never_ go in the water again.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

sc sate record blue cat at 109 pounds i think is also the world record take on the cooper river, you never know when this will be broken though. now i am just wondering if there are any proof of 50 pounds plus bluefish in the ocean?


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

109LB BLUE was caught in tail race canel in Monocks Corner SC.Out front of the Dock restaraunt it was a nice fish.


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

*Nice little Wateree Blue*


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Poster: Flopeye
Pic Title: Cute little Blue
Pic Description: 46inch long 30 inch Girth,Maxed out my old scales.

Caught by me and Dog...On Live 4inch live white perch on Planner bobber about 6 ft in 8ft of water...WTH has happened to My Lake?

I had fresh shad both gizzard and thread fin,white and Yellow perch,Cut yellow carp,bream,crappie,and LM as bait.

Go figure...White live has been the bait the last week or so.

I have some video of 2 parts of catch,and one of release,It is a bit dark,Trying to lighten now.


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44coFTE1M_E


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-NHrS2b9y0


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Went tonight and got a few check this out.If that anit ******* I dont know what is...

Give me a call~!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ami_fwmLdaw


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPDkoKoZGpw&feature=related


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jipIkmCNpp4


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWuMuxAAE9Q


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

those are some huge cats


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Come on up on we can put you on some~!


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Well it time again for the Lake Wateree Tournament.

I dont think there will be alot of boats there.

Come on down if you can.

I dont see the wieght being very high this year.

Wateree is a little funny right now and it looks as if Saturaday will be a bad time to fish in the morning.

Oh well see yea There.

We have to defend the title~!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Welcome aboard and thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Welcome aboard and thanks for the great pics.


Thanks and you are very welcome!


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-NHrS2b9y0


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0l-ByVDWvc


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i123/Skunkxx/billsbigfish002.jpg


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

*wheelchair Vet with record blue*

Hope you enjoy as much as we did...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwxSZPzZsrI&feature=channel_page


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEg7yObhxvU&feature=channel_page


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

nice fish ! I see you're fishing up towards the damn @ cedar creek. I'll be down at the house on June Creek this weekend. good luck.


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

I am thinking about heading down for a few hours.
went last night for a few and didnt get the bait I needed to produce a thorphy blue.
Chart looks bad for tonight,so maybe i will just try to get bait for tomorrow.
Stripers are all overn around the dam,but I cant get the bigguns this year yet.
caught one 14 lbs in castnet yesterday but it got out b4 I pulled it in.
I will be online while fishing or just come up to boat and speak.


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEg7yObhxvU&feature=channel_page


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwxSZPzZsrI&feature=channel_page


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok figured it out ...getting old


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Check out old whiskers

Ok I am out of here.

My cell is 803 209 4435 Bill if you ever need help on wateree call any hour.I dont sleep much


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh yea I did get the mud off the old 70.
Dug it out of the backyard and she is running better than it ever has,musta needed a break.8)

Off to see if bait will be there.Looks like a storm coming too


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XHBMfOij0I


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

My new truck to pull pontoon.


----------

